# NEW from PARAGRAFIX: Robot B9 Photoetch



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Coming Soon - Photoetch for the Moebius 1/6 scale Robot B9 kit. This set features the brain box with through holes for easy lighting, the crown, and even replacement "ears". The grills for the lower torso have the correct expanded metal design.

MSRP is $24.95 and it will begin shipping on or about April 30.

More info and preordering HERE.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be buying 3


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Awesome. I will be pre-ordering tonight! Paul, do you have an estimate on when the instructions PDF will be posted?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> Awesome. I will be pre-ordering tonight! Paul, do you have an estimate on when the instructions PDF will be posted?


Thanks for catching that - I'd forgotten to hit the upload button. They're all set.

Direct Link


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

The Torso Grills really look great!

Gene


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

This looks great :thumbsup: can hardly wait.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Shiny.
I've never used photoetched parts, I guess you have to paint them silver metallic after installation, right? They come gold-ish?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, these will be brass color. I would form, then paint, then attach the brain box and torso grill parts. The others, I would form, attach, then paint the others.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Paul!:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Shiny.
> I've never used photoetched parts, I guess you have to paint them silver metallic after installation, right? They come gold-ish?


Etch is usually done in brass (easy to work with). There is some stainless steel photo etch out there and it is a huge pain to work with. I prime the stuff and paint it. I've found some paints dont stick as well to unprimed metal. It's really fun to work with though, once you get the hang of it. I do recommend buying a Xuron photo etch shears to help cut the parts out too. Not cheap but worth it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> I do recommend buying a Xuron photo etch shears to help cut the parts out too. Not cheap but worth it.


Thanks. The great part is that's it's all gonna be protected from touching!:thumbsup:


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Im in for a set.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

The photoetch looks great...I placed a pre-order.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I need 3 myself, but the pre-order mail set-up is asking for info I do not know... should I just call the phone #?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> I need 3 myself, but the pre-order mail set-up is asking for info I do not know... should I just call the phone #?


You don't know your name, email address, what country you live in, and what state (if you're in the USA)?

OK, you can phone in a preorder during normal business hours.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> You don't know your name, email address, what country you live in, and what state (if you're in the USA)?


LOL, of course I know _that_, but it asks what's my server's name, so I put in Comcast and it told me there was an error. 
So anyway, I'll call tomorrow, thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> LOL, of course I know _that_, but it asks what's my server's name, so I put in Comcast and it told me there was an error.
> So anyway, I'll call tomorrow, thanks!:thumbsup:


?????

I have no idea how that came up on the preorder form. Weird.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've never used a photoetch set. So forgive me if this is a stupid question. But are these brass parts intended to "replace" the plastic parts in the kit ?? Or are they glued onto the plastic parts with super glue ??


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Usually they are to be glued onto the plastic parts with super glue, but occasionally, like in the case of the Robot Brain (slotted cup looking thing on the top), those are meant more to replace a kit part. Some photo etch you have to "anneal" the part first, which means heat it so it loses the springiness of the metal, in order to bend it in shape to glue on a curved part. This would need to be done with the brain part that contains the "hieroglyphics", and the metal grates for the lower body section. Paul mentions this in his instructions for the photo etch kits.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Opus Penguin said:


> Usually they are to be glued onto the plastic parts with super glue, but occasionally, like in the case of the Robot Brain (slotted cup looking thing on the top), those are meant more to replace a kit part. Some photo etch you have to "anneal" the part first, which means heat it so it loses the springiness of the metal, in order to bend it in shape to glue on a curved part. This would need to be done with the brain part that contains the "hieroglyphics", and the metal grates for the lower body section. Paul mentions this in his instructions for the photo etch kits.


Thanks. I appreciate you taking the time to explain it to me. The part with the hieroglyphics is what interests me the most. It seems to me that if I can drill out holes where the hieroglyphics are on the plastic piece. Then add the brass cover. The light should shine through great and show the details of the hieroglyphics even better.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> It seems to me that if I can drill out holes where the hieroglyphics are on the plastic piece. Then add the brass cover. The light should shine through great and show the details of the hieroglyphics even better.


I was planning on just laying the cover over the clear plastic & lighting it that way, but this is an idea. I'll do tests.:thumbsup:


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah, I think maybe sand down the hieroglyphics detail and just glue the photo etch over that.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> I was planning on just laying the cover over the clear plastic & lighting it that way, but this is an idea. I'll do tests.:thumbsup:


Let me know how the tests come out. I want the detail to show well. But on the other hand I don't want the dome to become a flashlight. If you know what I mean. I see a lot of B9s that are over lit.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> Let me know how the tests come out. I want the detail to show well. But on the other hand I don't want the dome to become a flashlight. If you know what I mean. I see a lot of B9s that are over lit.


Will do. And yeah, overlighting is common in this hobby. Less is more IMHO. My last one came out fine, the bubble was all sparkly, but not like a fireworks display. This model has different dynamics though. Must an-al-ize... the creation of perfection is no mistake.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> I was planning on just laying the cover over the clear plastic & lighting it that way, but this is an idea. I'll do tests.:thumbsup:


That is exactly how it's designed to work.

Also, the hieroglyphics are engraved on the kit parts, so no sanding is necessary. And another also ... the bottom torso grills are intended to go in flat as direct replacements for the kit metal.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> also ... the bottom torso grills are intended to go in flat as direct replacements for the kit metal.


I liked the ones that came with the kit, but once I saw yours I realized how much more accurate they were. Well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Four quick notes: 

1) I approved the test sheet of etch today so it's in full production. The 30th looks solid.

2) I was fiddling with the lower torso grills and tried forming them to the inner surface of the clear parts ... very straight-forward to do between thumb and forefinger. I'm going to anneal a set tomorrow and see if that makes it easier.

3) I'll be posting pictures of some of the assembled parts tomorrow.

4) Here's a scan of the fret ...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> That is exactly how it's designed to work.
> 
> Also, the hieroglyphics are engraved on the kit parts, so no sanding is necessary. And another also ... the bottom torso grills are intended to go in flat as direct replacements for the kit metal.


Are they supposed to go in flat? I thought they formed with the clear part. My knowledge of the B9 is limited so I am not sure how it was on the original.

One other quick question ... do they need to be primed at all or can they be painted without?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> Are they supposed to go in flat? I thought they formed with the clear part. My knowledge of the B9 is limited so I am not sure how it was on the original.
> 
> One other quick question ... do they need to be primed at all or can they be painted without?


I should have nixed that portion of the post - I went back and checked my references and the grills *should* be formed to roughly fit the backside of the clear parts. The references I've got are low resolution so sometimes it's tough to see exactly what the details are.

I'm waiting for the Micro Kristal Klear to dry to I can take some photos of the parts I installed in the Robot - they'll be up later today.

Yes, you should prime the parts first, as you should before painting plastic as well.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Here are the promised photos ... (the tube holding up the crown is too large in diameter and too long, but it gets the point across)


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

*Thanks for doing this Paul. It was already a nice kit but this really puts it into another category - Like maybe... PERFECT!*


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Yup very happy with this P.E. set, cant wait to get it.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

moebiusman said:


> Yup very happy with this P.E. set, cant wait to get it.


Me neither!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Amazing work Paul, as always. Thank you for helping us to improve our beloved friend, making him more... hmmm... metallic. :thumbsup:


----------



## hamiltonpl (Mar 29, 2006)

If you're doing a SEASON ONE B9, the EARS are clear. Any ideas on how to get something like this ?

I could cut it but their so dang small!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The kit ears are clear. A great compromise - mold in clear that can be painted for later seasons.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Speaking of the Robot, the replacement first run is in and broken down to individual frets. All orders will ship by Tuesday.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

paulbo said:


> speaking of the robot, the replacement first run is in and broken down to individual frets. All orders will ship by tuesday.


Woo Hoo!!! Awesome!!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*part 12*

got the rest figured, but part #12 got my stumped:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Part 12 masks the 'eyes' on either side of the brain box.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

It truly Does compute. Exceedingly nice!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The first run of wholesale orders shipped today and all PayPal invoices for preorders are sent. 2 days ahead of schedule!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

My MAN!


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> The first run of wholesale orders shipped today and all PayPal invoices for preorders are sent. 2 days ahead of schedule!


I have always appreciated your promptness and customer service. I am like a kid excitedly waiting for these to arrive.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

My mailbox had a surprise today! Thanks Paul, that was fast!
Looks fantastic in person.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, you're in state, so I'm not surprised it arrived quickly! 

Glad you like it.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yes! Got mine too! Very fast and a nice detailed set! Thank You!


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Mine came today and I am in Cali.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jimkirk said:


> Mine came today and I am in Cali.:thumbsup:


Paul used an illegal transporter device to expedite it. The molecules exhibit a trace reconstruction signature.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> Paul used an illegal transporter device to expedite it. The molecules exhibit a trace reconstruction signature.


Shhhh.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Got these and they are AWESOME. They are worth every penny! THANKS PAUL


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday, another outstanding set! Thanks Paul!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you all for the kind words! :wave:


----------



## slee2099 (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow I just ordered and it's already been mailed out I'm impressed, my first order from ParaGrafix but not my last I still need the detail set for my 1/350 Enterprise A, kinda glad I held off because now I see it's been updated, I have to wait though until they rebuild the Restaurant I work at it's been closed due to fire and unemployment doesn't allow for much fun.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

slee2099 said:


> I have to wait though until they rebuild the Restaurant I work at it's been closed due to fire


Did they keep phasers in YOUR galley?
JK. Welcome to HT, btw!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

slee2099 said:


> Wow I just ordered and it's already been mailed out I'm impressed...


I'm glad you're pleased. I try like heck to ship everything within 1 business day of when it's ordered ... same day when I can.


slee2099 said:


> ...I have to wait though until they rebuild the Restaurant I work at it's been closed due to fire and unemployment doesn't allow for much fun.


Drat! I hope your restaurant gets back up and running ASAP. Total loss, or just a small area that they can rebuild quickly?


----------



## slee2099 (Feb 19, 2014)

The building is still standing but there was so much damage they have to rebuild the whole thing, It's like a local landmark that's been in operation since 1948. Should hopefully be back up by the end of summer. Meanwhile this project has been keeping me busy, been gathering electronic parts and other detail pieces as money allows I guess now that I've finally started building it I need to start posting pics of my build.


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

Received my etch the other day, very nice, as always :thumbsup: 
Thanks Paul


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Mine got here so fast I think it may have hitched a ride on the Jupiter 2.
All the way to Canada. Looks fantastic, very nice indeed. 
Thank you Paul.:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

moebiusman said:


> Mine got here so fast I think it may have hitched a ride on the Jupiter 2.
> All the way to Canada. Looks fantastic, very nice indeed.
> Thank you Paul.:thumbsup:


That can't be right. If it was the Jupiter 2 it would have been "Lost in Mail"


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paul, thanks for the foresight to including extra parts #12! I messed one up pretty badly and am SO glad to have spares!!! You rock!:thumbsup:


----------

